# Rider killed in Hampshire



## Daffodil (9 February 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-12403417

Another accident...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 February 2011)

How very sad. My sympathy to the riders' family, and to the driver, who must be pretty shocked.
Don't know if there was a gate at the end of the bridleway, but there are times, when they are a godsend when riding an excited horse.


----------



## dianeholmes (9 February 2011)

Oh dear - everybodies nightmare. Poor lady RIP.


----------



## BBH (9 February 2011)

I've just seen this. Very sad.


----------



## ladyt25 (9 February 2011)

How awful. I am amazed the horse survived if it was actually bolting. We have had a couple of similar accidents around us many years ago with horses bolting. The horses were killed outright but thankfully the riders were unhurt. The poor car driver though. I do worry sometimes when i go along roads that I know bridleways come out onto as it would all happen so quickly.

ETA - just read that back and I didn't mean I was disputing the horse was bolting btw. Just amazed that it evidently hit a vehicle at high speed and seems to have got away uninjured.


----------



## Booboos (9 February 2011)

Absolutely terrible, poor woman.


----------



## applecart14 (9 February 2011)

So very, very sad.


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 February 2011)

Thoughts go out to family and friends


----------



## Tinkerbee (9 February 2011)

Awful.


----------



## jendie (9 February 2011)

How awful. RIP poor lady. I guess the horse must have just clipped the car but that it was enough to unseat the rider.Everybody's worst nightmare.


----------



## Flicker (9 February 2011)

horserider said:



			How very sad. My sympathy to the riders' family, and to the driver, who must be pretty shocked.
Don't know if there was a gate at the end of the bridleway, but there are times, when they are a godsend when riding an excited horse.
		
Click to expand...

Agree - our bridleways all have gates where they cross roads.  It is a real pain if your horse is not good with gates, but I personally wouldn't feel comfortable without them for exactly this reason.  How very, very tragic for all concerned and I do hope the driver recovers psychologically from what must have been a very shocking event.


----------



## galaxy (9 February 2011)

I know the lady and that report is nearly 100% incorrect!!!!!! 

They have no idea at this point what happened, all they do know is that she died of a heart attack. They don't know YET if the car hit the pony and she fell off, or she had a heart attack, fell off and the pony hit a car. She was NOT on a bridleway, she was hacking around the lanes (all completely hi vized up).

2 other people from the yard she was on happened to come across the scene and took the pony back to the yard where THEY then called the vet. The pony only has superficial lacerations to it's face and chest.

I don't know why that report being so inaccurate has upset me but it truely has. It's been a bad enough 24 hrs as it is without reporters in a hurry to publish something and getting it wrong. We are waiting for PM results and accident investigationg team reports. All they DO know at this point is that she died of a heart attack and not any other injuries.

The worst part to me is that the only family she has in the world is her 95 yr old father who she lived with. He is now all alone (as you can imagine people are ralleying around) 

RIP Lindy. We miss you.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (9 February 2011)

So so sad, poor lady and her family and poor car driver too 

The same thing happened to me on Sunday- my horse bolted straight out onto the road with me (well he wasn't bolting, he took off and I just couldn't stop him) I was absolutely terrified a car would be there and we would both be goners but thankfully there wasn't any cars coming!


----------



## teapot (9 February 2011)

RIP  

I wondered about that report Galaxy as how the hell do they know that the horse bolted along a bridleway?! Hope the right press releases come out soon and hope he father is ok


----------



## galaxy (9 February 2011)

well she had told the people at the yard she was going around a lane route (apparently it was her favourite).  The 2 people from the yard that came across the incident had gone on a hack around bridlepaths but she had said before she left she wanted to go on this lane route.  So from my knowledge she had not been on a bridlepath.

Think it is just reporters getting it very very very wrong.  Hardly any of the facts were correct.


----------



## millhouse (9 February 2011)

Rest in peace dear lady.


----------



## Shrimp (9 February 2011)

It must be so frustrating for you galaxy23 and for her family and friends to read that when it obviously isn't true, I can completely understand why it has upset you.
RIP x


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 February 2011)

Galaxy 23 not sure who you are!  I am from the yard and a good friend of Lindy who was in the accident. She was on the bridlepath, we saw her turn go that way out of the yard. My last words were 'enjoy your ride' how that sticks in my throat now :-( The irony is she only rode that way down it because a pony had bolted the other way years ago and onto Warsash road and with the same tragic result. 

Unfortunately the car driver didn't even see her as they shot out of the end of the path and into the back side of the car - fast enough to spin it round. The two other people from the yard didn't see the incident someone else, also a long time friend, saw her pony galloping back down the bridlepath and realised who it was. I know all of this as I spent 3 hours with the YO today and she explained what had happened to all of us. So no mistruths in the paper I'm afraid.  

What a shame she didn't go with the other two as planned but she just wanted a slow pootle round - so many if onlys.

Lindy died doing something she loved and on a pony she loved very much. She leaves behind many, many friends. RIP xx


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 February 2011)

And yes H&H news she was wearing a hat!!! She was also decked out in Flourescent gear as she did every time she rode out. She even rode in safety stirrups. Facts straight please!!!


----------



## galaxy (9 February 2011)

have pmed you Hedgewitch. x


----------



## Gumpy (9 February 2011)

Such a shame to hear.

I keep my horse around that way and heard about it today.
Hedgewitch13, which yard was she at (PM if better obviously).  I want to make sure if I know her I can get in contact with anyone etc.

Sorry to hear about your lose.
RIP xx


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 February 2011)

Have sent you a message Gumpy.

Galaxy - I saw the friend you spoke to at lunchtime - she was given the facts then so probably wasn't so informed when she called you earlier. Easily done x


----------



## Madam_max (9 February 2011)

How very sad.  RIP.


----------



## galaxy (9 February 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Have sent you a message Gumpy.

Galaxy - I saw the friend you spoke to at lunchtime - she was given the facts then so probably wasn't so informed when she called you earlier. Easily done x
		
Click to expand...

no, think last night it was all very vague people ringing each other.  take care. x


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 February 2011)

Yes true although I can't remember what was said last night as shock took over :-( I thought something had happened to Hope when YO rang. So very, very sad.


----------



## kerilli (9 February 2011)

poor lady, utterly tragic, and my heart goes out to her poor father.


----------



## MrsMozart (9 February 2011)

Terribly sad.

Thoughts and wishes with her family and friends.

Rest in peace.


----------



## appylass (9 February 2011)

A terrible tragedy. My thoughts especially to Hedgewitch, Galaxy, Gumpy and all Lindy's friends, so very very sad. 

Rest in peace Lindy.


----------



## Perissa (9 February 2011)

I also knew Lindy and the whole situation is very sad.  Besides her horse she also had 2 shetlands and a dog. 

Her dad used to accompany her to horse shows and he is a lovely chap.

Talking with a friend today we worked out that we have all known each other for some 30 years.  We all had old horses and would support each other as one by one we lost them.

RIP Lindy, you will be missed by many.


----------



## Zebedee (9 February 2011)

Lindy sounds a lovely person, & I'm sure from reading posts on here from people who knew her that she is going to be greatly missed. 
My thoughts are with all who knew her, & also with her father, who will I'm sure be lost without her. It's good to know that her friends are rallying round to help him.


----------



## Charliepony (9 February 2011)

So so sad  My thoughts are with her friends and family!!! 

It sounds like the driver is not to blame at all in this instance, but I wish people realised that they do need to pass wide and slow around horses! The number of times I've had my stirrups clipped by a car doing 40mph plus right beside me... It's awful!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 February 2011)

No the poor driver had no clue about what had hit them. YO did make a point of mentioning bad drivers when a reporter called but stressed it wasn't the case this time.


----------



## mon (9 February 2011)

my worse incident was from a horse lorry, certainly should of known better RIP Lindy and deepest thoughts to her dad hope he can cope and friends take good care of him love mon


----------



## Archangel (9 February 2011)

Such a terrible tragedy for all concerned.  RIP Lindy.


----------



## ShadyJumper (10 February 2011)

horserider said:



			How very sad. My sympathy to the riders' family, and to the driver, who must be pretty shocked.
Don't know if there was a gate at the end of the bridleway, but there are times, when they are a godsend when riding an excited horse.
		
Click to expand...

I had a very nasty accident where my horse bolted and I was hoping he would stop at the gate but he tried to jump it, as I was already unseated I ended up smashing through it and he fell on me.  It was a freak accident and luckily neither of us was seriously hurt, but I would rather not have a gate these days.


----------



## BBH (10 February 2011)

A friend of mine got bolted with and she could clearly see the road coming up and she bailed out. Cannot imagine having to make a split decision like that but if you know the horse is no way going to stop you have to think of your own mortality.

I'm not far from Warsash either and offer huge condolences to her friends and father, and her pets who will also miss her enormously.x


----------



## SVMel (10 February 2011)

Best wishes to all who knew her and to her father.

I too am in the area Hedgewitch (and others), so if there is anything I can do please let me know.

RIP xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarynK (10 February 2011)

Very sad indeed poor family what a nightmare.

It's been a bit of a week of it this week for riders in Hampshire with another rider being airlifted to Hospital at Corhampton on Sunday.  An off road accident and I don't know who or how the rider is.  I only assume no news is good news.  An ambulance was there so I stopped briefly to ask if they needed help with the horse but it had been recovered by other riders in the group.

If you have an air ambulance in your county please do your best to support them as us riders often get injured in remote places and they can make a whole lot of difference in some cases, but sadly not this one.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/8845600.Tributes_paid_to_horse_rider_killed_in_accident/


----------



## Madam_max (10 February 2011)

KarynK said:



			Very sad indeed poor family what a nightmare.

It's been a bit of a week of it this week for riders in Hampshire with another rider being airlifted to Hospital at Corhampton on Sunday.  An off road accident and I don't know who or how the rider is.  I only assume no news is good news.  An ambulance was there so I stopped briefly to ask if they needed help with the horse but it had been recovered by other riders in the group.

If you have an air ambulance in your county please do your best to support them as us riders often get injured in remote places and they can make a whole lot of difference in some cases, but sadly not this one.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/8845600.Tributes_paid_to_horse_rider_killed_in_accident/

Click to expand...

Hi, I saw that too.  The week before I was out with my Friend in Meonstoke and she came off also with head and back injuries.  The air ambulance didn't come and it took the ambulance an hour to get to us.


----------



## KarynK (10 February 2011)

Oh gosh is your friend making a good recovery?  I must admit it made my legs go weak when I saw a ground cover round someone on the ground and then the helicopter arrive!  I've come off on the gallops before but got away with a bruising !!  But it can so easily be a lot worse!


----------



## Madam_max (10 February 2011)

Yes she's fine.  She was very very shaken up.  The horse slipped (went right down) got back up and panicked.  Unfortunately she was in front of the saddle at this time and came off.  I can honestly say I have never been so scared in my whole life.  She looked awful when I first looked at her.  Luckily there was a car behind us and the people were fantastic.  Are you local to that area?


----------



## Eventer96 (10 February 2011)

How tragic. My thoughts go out to all her family and friends, especially her poor father.

May she rest in peace.


(I also hope for her family's sake a factual account of events is released).


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 February 2011)

Thank you Tennessee x

Can I just add the poor pony has been absolved of any 'crime' by the police. The foot pattern was that he walked up the bridlepath but something behind the hedge on a gravel path (people walking the police believe) scared him at the top. There was a dug up bit of earth where he launched forwards, skid marks onto the tarmac and then scrabble marks where he had tried to stop :-( Makes it all the more sad.


----------



## Dotilas (10 February 2011)

KarynK said:



			It's been a bit of a week of it this week for riders in Hampshire with another rider being airlifted to Hospital at Corhampton on Sunday.  An off road accident and I don't know who or how the rider is.  I only assume no news is good news.  An ambulance was there so I stopped briefly to ask if they needed help with the horse but it had been recovered by other riders in the group.

If you have an air ambulance in your county please do your best to support them as us riders often get injured in remote places and they can make a whole lot of difference in some cases, but sadly not this one.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/8845600.Tributes_paid_to_horse_rider_killed_in_accident/

Click to expand...

A friend of mine was airlifted in Hampshire, thought we might be thinking of same person, but this was two weeks ago now. A horse reared and fell on him out hunting, but he is fine now and riding again.


----------



## KarynK (10 February 2011)

Madam_max said:



			Yes she's fine.  She was very very shaken up.  The horse slipped (went right down) got back up and panicked.  Unfortunately she was in front of the saddle at this time and came off.  I can honestly say I have never been so scared in my whole life.  She looked awful when I first looked at her.  Luckily there was a car behind us and the people were fantastic.  Are you local to that area?
		
Click to expand...

That's one bit of good news, it's horrible when someone gets trampled on like that,  yes I am over the back of Beacon Hill and the gallops on the hill are on the way home so my old boy always got excited going home and had one hell of a buck and was very quick to drop a shoulder if you got it wrong, the most embarrassing thing was he would stop dead if you fell off and wait for you, it made it look like you just toppled off!!!

Trouble is the ground up there can get really hard as it is well drained so it's easy to get hurt.  Though I guess if we all thought about it too much we wouldn't do it, but someone getting a bad injury or paying the ultimate price always makes you think a bit more.


----------



## appylass (10 February 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			...... Can I just add the poor pony has been absolved of any 'crime' by the police. The foot pattern was that he walked up the bridlepath but something behind the hedge on a gravel path (people walking the police believe) scared him at the top. There was a dug up bit of earth where he launched forwards, skid marks onto the tarmac and then scrabble marks where he had tried to stop :-( Makes it all the more sad.
		
Click to expand...

I am glad pony has been absolved of blame. You're right though, it does make it even more of a tragedy somehow. It must be very sad at your yard at the minute, I have thought about you a lot today.


----------



## teapot (10 February 2011)

Madam_max said:



			Hi, I saw that too.  The week before I was out with my Friend in Meonstoke and she came off also with head and back injuries.  The air ambulance didn't come and it took the ambulance an hour to get to us.
		
Click to expand...

Hope they're ok  Didn't hear about the air ambulance, hope whoever it was is ok too. 


Hedgewitch - glad they've cleared the pony. Sounds so sad though


----------



## KarynK (10 February 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Thank you Tennessee x

Can I just add the poor pony has been absolved of any 'crime' by the police. The foot pattern was that he walked up the bridlepath but something behind the hedge on a gravel path (people walking the police believe) scared him at the top. There was a dug up bit of earth where he launched forwards, skid marks onto the tarmac and then scrabble marks where he had tried to stop :-( Makes it all the more sad.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope that someone can help her Dad through this and that some nice homes can be found for the pony and her dog.  It just shows you how they can so easily take fright if something really scares them.  

I would never want the blame laid on one of mine if I had a bad accident, I heard years ago that a woman was killed when her horse bolted and her famous husband reportedly had the horse PTS.  I would hate to think of that happening.  

A woman across the road was killed in a car accident in the summer and her friends helped the family find homes for her ponies which was nice to hear, but my instructions are all in a will as I wouldn't want to leave that to chance.


----------



## KarynK (10 February 2011)

BaublesBW said:



			A friend of mine was airlifted in Hampshire, thought we might be thinking of same person, but this was two weeks ago now. A horse reared and fell on him out hunting, but he is fine now and riding again.
		
Click to expand...

Yes heard about that as a friend was out that day, good to hear he's ok though.  Would like to know if the person on Sunday is ok as well!

I know a girl at work that had a very nasty riding accident and was airlifted, she did a collection last summer HAA did a really good fund-raising, we all had to give our old bras to them, apparently in some African countries wearing a bra can help raise a woman's status and in some cases can prevent serious abuse!  So good all round.


----------



## galaxy (10 February 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Thank you Tennessee x

Can I just add the poor pony has been absolved of any 'crime' by the police. The foot pattern was that he walked up the bridlepath but something behind the hedge on a gravel path (people walking the police believe) scared him at the top. There was a dug up bit of earth where he launched forwards, skid marks onto the tarmac and then scrabble marks where he had tried to stop :-( Makes it all the more sad.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know.  Poor Flumpy. Purely a tragic accident. x


----------



## Pebbles (11 February 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			I know the lady and that report is nearly 100% incorrect!!!!!! 

They have no idea at this point what happened, all they do know is that she died of a heart attack. They don't know YET if the car hit the pony and she fell off, or she had a heart attack, fell off and the pony hit a car. She was NOT on a bridleway, she was hacking around the lanes (all completely hi vized up).

2 other people from the yard she was on happened to come across the scene and took the pony back to the yard where THEY then called the vet. The pony only has superficial lacerations to it's face and chest.

I don't know why that report being so inaccurate has upset me but it truely has. It's been a bad enough 24 hrs as it is without reporters in a hurry to publish something and getting it wrong. We are waiting for PM results and accident investigationg team reports. All they DO know at this point is that she died of a heart attack and not any other injuries.

The worst part to me is that the only family she has in the world is her 95 yr old father who she lived with. He is now all alone (as you can imagine people are ralleying around) 

RIP Lindy. We miss you.
		
Click to expand...

Oh God that is truly shocking, makes a terribly sad incident all the more sad, poor lady and family, glad you are all rallying, what a horrid shock for all concerned.  Lets hope the poor lady died happy doing what she loved, but none the less shocking for all concerned and her poor old Dad . RIP


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (11 February 2011)

Pebbles the paper's were correct although after police investigations it was more a case that pony was scared at the top of the path and hadn't bolted. He shot onto the road and then tried to stop but couldn't :-( Tragic.


----------



## fiona.pullinger (12 February 2011)

Madam_max said:



			Hi, I saw that too.  The week before I was out with my Friend in Meonstoke and she came off also with head and back injuries.  The air ambulance didn't come and it took the ambulance an hour to get to us.
		
Click to expand...

Hi my name is Fi,
I was the rider that came off at corhampton on the 6th and had to be airlifted to QA, 
I am slowly recovering, I have broken my right ankle and had to have it pinned and plated. At present I am confined to a chair with my leg elevated however next friday I am hoping the hospital will give me a full cast and I will be able to go back to school soon after.
I was so pleased and greatful for the help that people passing gave to me, my friends and the horses, and the excellent services given from the co-responders, paramedics and the helicopter crew!
Many thanks for all your help!
Fi xx


----------



## Madam_max (12 February 2011)

fiona.pullinger said:



			Hi my name is Fi,
I was the rider that came off at corhampton on the 6th and had to be airlifted to QA, 
I am slowly recovering, I have broken my right ankle and had to have it pinned and plated. At present I am confined to a chair with my leg elevated however next friday I am hoping the hospital will give me a full cast and I will be able to go back to school soon after.
I was so pleased and greatful for the help that people passing gave to me, my friends and the horses, and the excellent services given from the co-responders, paramedics and the helicopter crew!
Many thanks for all your help!
Fi xx
		
Click to expand...

I am so pleased to hear you're OK.  I ride along there regularly.  Are you local to the area?


----------



## kildalton (12 February 2011)

Thank you for the update. I was wondering who and how you were.Get better soon. The crew at the incident which Madam _Max was at were offered the air ambulance but declined.


----------



## KarynK (13 February 2011)

fiona.pullinger said:



			Hi my name is Fi,
I was the rider that came off at corhampton on the 6th and had to be airlifted to QA, 
I am slowly recovering, ..
Fi xx
		
Click to expand...

Fi, after all the bad news its great to hear that you are not too badly off!  Though it will probably take you a while to fully recover, the things some people will do to get a ride in a helicopter!!  

I came past a while after you must have fallen, I saw you had loads of professional helpers by that time so thought I might be able to find the horse for you if you had been riding alone, as I know that would have been all I would be worried about if it was me!!!

Will keep my fingers crossed that you make a full recovery very soon, though you wanting to get back to school worries me, or is school much better these days??  Take care and take it slowly!

Karyn


----------



## fiona.pullinger (13 February 2011)

Madam_max said:



			Hi, I saw that too.  The week before I was out with my Friend in Meonstoke and she came off also with head and back injuries.  The air ambulance didn't come and it took the ambulance an hour to get to us.
		
Click to expand...


I was extremely lucky to have just broken my ankle considering all of the accidents that have been happening at the moment, and even luckier that the helicopter was able to come to me!

Luckily I was riding with others and my horse stopped once he realised i had fallen off; the girls were able to catch him, and take him back home.

Haha, it worries me to however i am missing friends (its not the same seeing them for a few hours a night) and also i have missed a couple of exams which is not good!

Fi x


----------



## Pebbles (13 February 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Pebbles the paper's were correct although after police investigations it was more a case that pony was scared at the top of the path and hadn't bolted. He shot onto the road and then tried to stop but couldn't :-( Tragic.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Hedgewitch - have now read all posts.  Tragic indeed, touched so many of us, sounds like she was a much loved lady may she rest in peace and hugs to you all left picking up the pieces x


----------

